
IBM 5100 - mpweiher
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_5100
======
codewritinfool
Isn't this the "John Titor" model?

~~~
ldpg
It is in this timeline...

 _Titor claimed that he was sent back to obtain an IBM 5100 because it could
translate several types of computer code. According to IBM engineer Bob Dubke,
Titor 's statements regarding the IBM 5100's little-known ability to emulate
and debug mainframe systems were correct._

------
marshray
I like how it has that big ass orange clunking power switch front and center
as if to say "this is absolutely the most important switch on the machine".

The exact antithesis of today's smartphones designs.

~~~
nickpsecurity
Someone once said that putting the power button on desktops level with the
knee was one of computer industry's stupidest decisions. I had to agree.
Instead of sensible alternative, they added delays and soft buttons I
sometimes have to fight with for 10 seconds at a time. (Sighs)

~~~
marshray
As I recall it was Intel driving the soft power button with the ATX standard,
it was used to support the low power sleep modes. I don't think it had
anything to do with knees :-)

~~~
mariuolo
That and not having mains voltage passing inside the case.

~~~
nickpsecurity
What's that?

------
meatsock
here is ibm's tv ad for this computer
[https://youtu.be/9m54rKlErwA](https://youtu.be/9m54rKlErwA)

------
Animats
With the APL/Basic switch.

~~~
delish
Where do you see that?

~~~
Animats
APL was an extra-cost option. Here's one with the Basic/APL switch.[1]
Machines without APL have a blank plate there.

[1]
[http://kkraftonline.de/Museum/data/images/5100.JPG](http://kkraftonline.de/Museum/data/images/5100.JPG)

~~~
ch_123
The BASIC-only machines have far less symbols on the keyboard. Compare the one
in that picture with the one in the wiki article (which is BASIC only)

------
rbanffy
Never leave your time without it.

